# Netgear WPN111 2.0 adapter won't connect to internet



## Slaytounge (Aug 31, 2009)

My WPN111 2.0 adapter is recognized through my computer and it sees my internet with 64% strength and other internets from my neighborhood so its not that I'm too far away but when I try to connect it just won't. Simple as that. The netgear icon is red. IDK what to do.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Disable any Firewalls/Security Software for now.

=============================
Try removing all wireless profiles stored in your computer and re-connect to your home wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured.

Here's a guide=> Click on Start select Control Panel. Select the Network and Internet option and then click the Network and Sharing Center. In the tasks on the left click Manage Wireless Networks. Click your network name in the list, then right-click and select Remove Network. This will clear out the profile. Then go back to the Network and Sharing Center and click Connect to a network and reconnect to your network.


----------



## willjackson (Jun 1, 2010)

make sure the you are entering the correct information for wireless connection. and may i ask what is the exact error message you are getting?


----------

